# ATM & Min ACCT Balance?



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Does anyone know if there were recently any rules implemented regarding minimum account balances and ATM withdraws? I'm receiving US Social Security, and I used to be able withdraw my account to nearly zero, towards the end of each month, but now I'm having troubles once my account balance goes below 10,000Php? 

Right now I have just under 10k in my account, but I cannot withdraw even one thousand pesos. 

I'm wondering if the banks here in the Philippines won't let me with draw anything because I'm below a certain limit. Of course when I go inside and talk to the people inside the bank, they cannot tell me anything, and when I call my bank in the US, they say that the problem must be with the ATMs over here in the Philippines. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx62 said:


> Does anyone know if there were recently any rules implemented regarding minimum account balances and ATM withdraws? I'm receiving US Social Security, and I used to be able withdraw my account to nearly zero, towards the end of each month, but now I'm having troubles once my account balance goes below 10,000Php?
> 
> Right now I have just under 10k in my account, but I cannot withdraw even one thousand pesos.
> 
> ...


So far I've not heard any chatter on that. I assume you use a US Bank and then withdrawal with a US ATM at a local bank or some such set up. If so, the international banking transfer or ATM withdrawal can be a pain. If you have a second ATM card-perhaps in a wife's name you might try that. Also, try a different bank.

Sometimes a little push from the State Dept can go a long way when problems occur with a US Bank. I'd suggest calling Social Security At The US Embassy and they likely will voice call your US bank and put pressure on and get it resolved quickly. I have heard of them doing that in the past. Social Security workers at the embassy start work at 5am so you can get an early call in to them.

That is one of the main reason we use a local Philippine bank for the direct deposit. Easier that way with no issues.

Jet Lag


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

I have a couple of ATM accounts, they require a minimum balance of 2000 pesos or there is a bank charge. I can withdraw all the funds, but then get whacked with the bank charge. Never heard of a 10K limit, that is a lot to require.

I have to go into the bank, convert dollars to pesos, then deposit the pesos into my ATM. If you are doing dollar ATM, I don't know how that would work. My banks don't offer that kind of account.


----------

